
Microsoft has just registered bi.ng - OoTheNigerian
http://whois.domaintools.com/bi.ng
======
dmethvin
I wonder if this is just defensive. Given Nigeria's reputation for Internet
scams and bit.ly's problems with Libya, would Microsoft really want to build a
URL shortener around this TLD?

------
count
The registrars rules said you had to pick a 3rd level domain (x.co.ng) - did
they change this, or did Microsoft just get extra special treatment?

~~~
OoTheNigerian
it changed recently. [http://oonwoye.com/2010/12/30/first-ng-domain-name-
registere...](http://oonwoye.com/2010/12/30/first-ng-domain-name-registered/)

~~~
count
Sweet, thanks!

------
oewete
Registration Url :

<http://www.webdomains.com.ng/cpanel.php?page=sldwhois>

------
zitterbewegung
I'm wondering why it doesn't point anywhere? Couldn't they point it to
bing.com for the time being before they do something else (url shortener ? )

------
gramakri
I thought two letters domains are not sold anymore? (i.e 'bi' is 2 letters) Or
this is a restriction only for certain TLD like .com, .org?

------
tyng
I've been waiting for this for long, so which registry can we use to get .ng?

~~~
mayank
I tried hunting through the government website, and it lists a large number of
registrars, but none of them seem to offer an easy way to sign up for one.
Keep in mind the following things though:

(1) You need to have a business in Nigeria

(2) ccTLDs are subject to local laws, so be careful before basing your brand
around a ccTLD name. Case in point: Bitly
[http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/3503/bitly-builds-
busine...](http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/3503/bitly-builds-business-
libya-domain)

~~~
tyng
Very true, without the power of Microsoft it's hard to maintain that domain
name... in such a remote place.. I mind as well just give up.

And likewise I searched the government website and none of its accredited
registrars offer straight .ng registration

~~~
mayank
I saw another Nigerian company for which an "exception" had been made.
Overall, I think it's risky business right now, especially if you manage to
snag a desirable .ng domain. I don't mean this as offensive, but it's not
unimaginable in Nigeria that a few greased palms could lead to an "exception"
being made for re-assigning your DNS record if you don't have local interests
there to back you up.

------
Kilimanjaro
35k domains registered?

------
pohl
They neglected to grab bu.ng while they were at it.

